# Domainrecht



## tofa (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht ist jemand in diesem Forum juristisch bewandert und kann mir folgende Frage beantworten:

Welche/s Gesetzt/e (bitte auch wenn möglich entsprechende Paragraphen angeben) kann eine juristische Person (im konkreten Fall eine Religionsgemeinschaft) geltend machen, wenn eine private Person deren Namen als Domainnamen für ein an dieser juristischen Person kritikübendes Internetangebot nutzt? 

Viele Grüße und Danke im Voraus wünscht,

Tom


----------



## melmager (15. Januar 2004)

Das läuft vermutlich auf das Namensrecht raus ..
Gesetze gibt es da nicht wirklich aber viele Urteile die sich schon mit Domainnamen
befasst haben.
z.b. Krupp oder Shell haben letzlich eine private Domain erfolgreich einklagen können.

Je bekannter die Religionsgemeinschaft ist umso eher hattsie ein Anspruch
auf Freigabe der Domain 

letztlich brauchste einen guten Anwalt - ohne geht nix


----------

